# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Eating flowers??

## cptsketch

It was at the end of a long winded dream which I can't recall. I was sitting down somewhere eating handful after handful of flowers. Dandelion kind of types, but I believe they were white in color. After a while the taste / sensation became very overbearing, but I continued to put them in my mouth anyway. They took a long time to chew and started to feel very unpleasant. Any idea's at what this could mean??

----------


## Dman

Hi!

What do this flowers remind u of? Write something they represent to u. Like a metaphor.  And the same with white color.  U are doing something long and then it becomes "untasty"?
What are u doing and it is unpleasant? Whats happening in ur life now, or was happening a day, two before u had this dream?

----------


## cptsketch

The flowers didn't remind me of anything, nor did I feel like they represented anything. They looked tastey at first I guess and were good looking. I think they became unpleasant after I had too many of them, or I couldn't finish chewing what I had in my mouth. I received really bad news a day or two prior to this dream regarding a close friend.

----------


## Dman

The flowers mean something and the key to understand the dream si to find out what the flowers represent in real life.  :wink2: 
To say that they dont remind u of anything is bullshit.

----------


## cptsketch

Well they don't, not every time you see something it has to remind you of something else.

----------


## Moonsong

To say they don't mean anything to you means just that.  Perhaps your subconscious is tired of you doing what it senses are meaningless things and wants to encourage you to do more meaningful things?

----------


## Dman

Subconscious mind oparates on symbols and metaphors. Symbols are representations of  diferent things by ur subconscious mind and they always have one or more  meanings always belive me  :wink2:

----------


## kookyinc

Reminds me of the lotus-eaters from The Odyssey. Have you ever heard that story? They became all stoned and apathetic. Are you stresses a lot?

----------


## garnet

Dandelion flowers are bitter. They are a good diuretic. Maybe something although white could bring you bitterness, or an after taste of bitterness. Maybe you need to start to eat some more natural things.

What does the colour White symbolise to you?

----------


## ElizVanZee

A flower represents a form of wisdom (because it appears on a plant after a period of growth and maturity). The scene indicates that you are resting at ease (sitting down) and trying to obtain emotional satisfaction (eating and chewing) from some form of wisdom. While the wisdom may provide satisfaction at first, it may be that the effort to understand the wisdom (took a long time to chew) eventually makes the wisdom much less satisfying. (after a while the taste/sensation became very overbearing) Yet you continue to try.

The white colour of the flower would indicate that you are very innocent but also lacking in knowledge pertaining to the wisdom you are trying to find satisfying. The white colour would also imply that the wisdom here reflects truth but only at a human level. Because you are eating handful after handful of these flowers, it seems implied that feeding yourself on this particular wisdom is not a positive act. (one handful would be clearly positive)

Referring to the flower as a Dandelion type of flower suggests that the kind of wisdom you are dealing with might be seen in reality  in your waking life  as conveying intelligence (since the Dandelion is actually a yellow flower)

----------


## Philosopher8659

It means you got lucky. Ever tried eating old carpet? 
It means that one can become ill even when consuming the beautiful. 
You must be an obsessive compulsive.

On a more serious note:
The flowering portion of a plant is used to attract attention and to denote fertility. When one is attracted to the appearance with disregard to the function, one has defeated the whole thing. 

Same when you look at a beautiful woman. You react to the beauty in disregard to function. Thus, you miss the whole purpose of beauty--and thus instead of finding life, you make yourself ill. 

Or look at those things in the realm of ideas that are good, one can approach them only for their beauty, but never understand their purpose.

Good part is you are hungry. Bad part is you don't know how to feed yourself.

The most visible part of the intellectual world are those concerned with beauty. Well, you never read Dickens, etc etc. and they completly fail at the real beauty, the functionality of the human mind.

Back to levity:
Beauty is not in the eyes of the beholder, Beauty is in the hands of the butt-holder.

----------

